# HELP!! Smoke coming out of Steering wheel. High beam light not turning off.



## wangje (Feb 19, 2004)

*[B]HELP!! Smoke out of Steering wheel. Highbeam light not turning off.[/B]*

Something wrong with my high beam (controller, I think.). I tried to 
search for solution on net and on the forums, and cannot find any 
solution. I hope the experts here could give me solutions to this 
problem. Here are the symptoms (as a beginner, hope here has enough 
information.):

* the left high beam light is ON when I turn on ONLY the headlight.
* the high beam indicator is also on, but half way. Dimmer than normal.
* when I turn the switch to high beam, then both L & R high beam turned on,
and the indicator is fully on.
* after driving with light switched to ONLY headlight (of course the left high 
beam is, itself, on), I can smell something burning, (smells like burning 
silicon chips or burning Printed Circuit board). I can even see smoke 
coming out of the gap infront of the steering wheel.
* By turning the headlight on and off a few times (1-10 times) , the left high 
beam, and the indicator will switch off. 
* I called up a mechanic and describe the situation. He told me that nothing
is wrong with lamp, and should be the switch that controls the head lights.
He said I need a new "Headlight Assembly" (cost ~$80+labor), but isn't
that the lamp? Is he trust worthy?

If more information needed, please ask. Thanks a lot!!

Jerry.
[email protected]


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

It does sound like your turn signal switch is crapping out on you. Im not sure why hes suggesting that you need a new headlight assembly, unless he thinks that its fried also?
If I were you, I would get a second opinion. Just go to another shop and get a quote.


----------



## wangje (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for reply. Finally the problem has been solved by my friend and I. I'll post the investigation and solution here incase some one else will have the same problem. 

The problem is with a wire connecting the light switches. For some reason, the wires are melted and are touching each others. Sparks jumping across between the wires are visible and smoke is coming out. I'm sure my car has the possibility to be caught on fire. Then we just power down the car, separate the wires, re-insulate them, and power the car back up. That's about it......... Everthing is even working better than before. The occasion light lost on the radio, transmition, or the panel are all gone.

The things contained within the steering wheel is actually just some simple circuit. After we removed the covers, which only a few screw and a bit of violence on separating the top & bottom covers, there are two mechanical switches and a few wires. The problem can be isolated by simply disconnecting the switches.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes this is an old thread but I have the same problem!!!! 

where did you find your wires touching....? what caused it? steering components?

Thanks... sorry it's old but I searched!


----------



## Steve117 (Dec 5, 2014)

My nephews skyline did the same sort of thing we picked it up from the car yard half way home he said he saw a bit of smoke come out of the steering console near the blinker arm part i didnt see it and thought it might of beed dust or sum.. But then 2 weeks 
Ater he said it again i looked and saw it this time on the hole were the blinker arm comes out i looked were the reds are most were on both blinkers were on and ticking lights as well i said turn them of he said they are of when the turbo timer finaly turned the car of 40 seconds later they turned of and the smoke stoped has not done it again yet so far but i want it fixed before it causes a worst problem


----------

